# For the guys on the other side of the pond. ie England



## pdentrem (Sep 17, 2011)

I uploaded a few videos on my website for the flyboys. Go to pierresplace.ca and select Canadian Warplane Heritage Museum. 
Enjoy. I know I did!


----------



## pdentrem (Sep 18, 2011)

After the crash at Reno yesterday I needed a pick me up. We had already setup this visit to the museum last week. It sure made my day. Never fails.

I just uploaded a short video taken this morning (Sat 17 Sept 2011). I have 3 more to work through. I hope you like it. This was NOT shot with a phone! A real camera with shake compensation.

Please go to pierresplace.ca and select Canadian Warplane Heritage Museum and select the videos. I do not have a picture for the video files just yet so it may look like a broken picture icon. I just converted the files from AVI to FLV to use less space. Should be easier to watch now. But the quality sure suffers alot.

Enjoy, I know that I did today! 8)


----------

